# Rose, Lily, & Teddy..been awhile



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am sorry it has been so long since I posted..Lily is now 6 yrs old, Rose is 8 yrs. old, and Teddy is 6 months..Teddy has turned into a sweet, outgoing little boy, he loves everyone he meets.. has a lot in common with his Aunt Eva:wub:..Ted was neutered this week, blood work came back perfect...only one baby tooth had to be pulled. He is 4 lbs now..not expected to get much bigger.. We love him to pieces and Rose and Lily do, too!:wub: 







This pic was taken 8/15/15..From left to right, Lily, Teddy, & Rose







T-man with his sweet face







Sporting his "training pants":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is so adorable. Lily and Rose are cute as always. Is the little T-man your first boy maltese? I have only had boy dogs. Glad his blood work came back so well. His coat looks fantastic and what a face. Super cute.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Very adorable crew you have there!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

All three of them are absolutely adorable and thanks so much for coming back and sharing them with us. Hope that you will be back more often with your little fluffs as well!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi April...I've been out of the loop with SM,too. It's really good to see Lily and Rose, and to meet precious little Teddy!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

They are so adorable!!! Are they from the same breeder? They are so similar, and have such cute little faces! Oh, I just want to give them cuddles and kisses :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweet little bunch. Teddy is absolutely adorable....love the 'training pants' lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch: looks to me the girls have welcomed Teddy, I have always loved your girls:wub: now I can start loving on your little man Teddy:wub:
he sure is cute:wub:
your little flower girls Lily and Rose look like puppies


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

What an adorable little family 
So happy he did well at the vet.
If is easy to see why the girls love him


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am ALWAYS happy to see your three! Teddy is fitting right in and he looks so loveable. I am a sap for they boys. I am so happy you got him, April! I have been saving my pennies for another meet up on the S East side of the US---now I need to find the time! I look forward to meeting Teddy & to seeing Rose & Lily again---oh yes, and you!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such a sweet bunch! They really look a lot alike!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> He is so adorable. Lily and Rose are cute as always. Is the little T-man your first boy maltese? I have only had boy dogs. Glad his blood work came back so well. His coat looks fantastic and what a face. Super cute.


Thanks, Walter..my very first Maltese, Noah, was a boy..but it has been a very long time since I had a boy..



puppydoll said:


> Very adorable crew you have there!!!:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> All three of them are absolutely adorable and thanks so much for coming back and sharing them with us. Hope that you will be back more often with your little fluffs as well!!


Thank you so much!:wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> Hi April...I've been out of the loop with SM,too. It's really good to see Lily and Rose, and to meet precious little Teddy!


Hi, Glenda! Thank you so much..nice to hear from you.:wub:



Fee said:


> They are so adorable!!! Are they from the same breeder? They are so similar, and have such cute little faces! Oh, I just want to give them cuddles and kisses :heart:


Thank you. The girls are from the same breeder, but Teddy is from a different breeder..



Maglily said:


> What a sweet little bunch. Teddy is absolutely adorable....love the 'training pants' lol


Thank you, Brenda..:wub: Kisses to Jodi.:wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> :tender::smootch: looks to me the girls have welcomed Teddy, I have always loved your girls:wub: now I can start loving on your little man Teddy:wub:
> he sure is cute:wub:
> your little flower girls Lily and Rose look like puppies


Awe, thank you, dear Paula..



edelweiss said:


> I am ALWAYS happy to see your three! Teddy is fitting right in and he looks so loveable. I am a sap for they boys. I am so happy you got him, April! I have been saving my pennies for another meet up on the S East side of the US---now I need to find the time! I look forward to meeting Teddy & to seeing Rose & Lily again---oh yes, and you!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


Thank you, Sandi..perhaps another meetup in HH one day? It would be great to see you and yours, as well. Blessings to you..:wub:



sherry said:


> Such a sweet bunch! They really look a lot alike!


Thank you, Sherry..:wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are too adorable.. Teddy bears all three!! Love them :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi April - I'm not on here much either. So glad to hear and see how well Teddy's doing and fitting in so well with the girls. What a beautiful (and handsome) trio. Love to you. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've only been able to check in occasionally. I'm glad your three are doing well. Teddy is just adorable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

April...your babies are so adorable! You really need to show them off more.
They are perfect...all three of them!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, I have missed a lot. I didn't even know about Teddy. Late congratulations. Good to see your beautiful family. So happy for you April.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Such a cute Trio, April!

Thanks so much for sharing this cute photo of them! Glad to hear Teddy's blood work came back so well! That's wonderful!

Xoxo to your furbabies! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Koko Bean (Aug 16, 2015)

*Great Photos*

They are soooo cute!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! The girls are adorable as always and Teddy is so handsome. I'm so glad that he's fitting in so well. Love the picture! :wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CorkieYorkie said:


> They are too adorable.. Teddy bears all three!! Love them :heart:


Thank you



Snowbody said:


> Hi April - I'm not on here much either. So glad to hear and see how well Teddy's doing and fitting in so well with the girls. What a beautiful (and handsome) trio. Love to you. :wub:


Thank you so much, dear Susan



revakb2 said:


> I've only been able to check in occasionally. I'm glad your three are doing well. Teddy is just adorable.


You are so sweet, Reva..Thank you so much..nice to hear from you!:wub:



maddysmom said:


> April...your babies are so adorable! You really need to show them off more.
> They are perfect...all three of them!


Thank you, I am blessed!



harrysmom said:


> Wow! The girls are adorable as always and Teddy is so handsome. I'm so glad that he's fitting in so well. Love the picture! :wub::wub:


Thank you so much, Debbie..hope you and your babies are doing well..so nice to hear from you..:wub:



Alexa said:


> Such a cute Trio, April!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this cute photo of them! Glad to hear Teddy's blood work came back so well! That's wonderful!
> 
> ...


Awe...thank you so much, Alexandra..the blood work is always a biggie..



TLR said:


> Wow, I have missed a lot. I didn't even know about Teddy. Late congratulations. Good to see your beautiful family. So happy for you April.


Tracey, how nice to hear from you! I hope beautiful Ben is doing well..I got Teddy recently, about 3 months ago..:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwww.....so glad he's fitting right in. The boys are so loveable, aren't they...:wub:


The "kids" look great. I miss seeing you....geez, you don't even do FB anymore??


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Awwwww.....so glad he's fitting right in. The boys are so loveable, aren't they...:wub:
> 
> 
> The "kids" look great. I miss seeing you....geez, you don't even do FB anymore??


Miss you, too...no, I rarely get on FB anymore..I have too much trouble keeping up with it..thanks for your post..yes, Teddy has really calmed down..he and Lily are playing together as I post this...hope Ava & Archie are doing better..:wub: I will PM my contact info..


----------



## ckpierce (Sep 2, 2015)

OMG! They are beautiful!


----------



## ckpierce (Sep 2, 2015)

Yours are precious, too!


----------



## ckpierce (Sep 2, 2015)

Awww! So cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, April he is adorable. It is funny to me that they all look so much alike, but I could still guess who was who....and I was right. 

Did the girls accept him immediately?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, they're all so cute. Aren't little boys adorable?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh, April he is adorable. It is funny to me that they all look so much alike, but I could still guess who was who....and I was right.
> 
> Did the girls accept him immediately?


Thank you, Sylvia..no, they did not accept him right away....he was pretty wild when he first came home ..Rose let him know pretty quick that she is "in charge.":HistericalSmiley: Lily, who has never had a jealous bone in her tiny body, had a tough time..she pouted in her bed, would not look at me or get in my lap, peed on my carpet, and would take the toys out of Teddy's pen and return them to the area by the toy box..she was very close to our precious Eva, and that may have contributed..it took awhile..now she plays with him the way she used to play with Eva and she is very happy..Rose mostly lies on her "throne" above them on the back of the sofa..but she does like to come down and referee..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Aw, they're all so cute. Aren't little boys adorable?


Awe, thank you, Marti.:wub: Yes little boys are sweet..I know your boys are..:heart:


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

They are so cute! Beautiful family .


----------

